# Shorelandr Restoration



## basshunter25 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well the boat I bought came with an aluminum homemade trailer that was doing all it could to hold the boat. So I swapped trailers with guy that had an old Shorelandr tilt trailer. The first pics I saw of his trailer it had no fenders, lights, and alot of surface rust. So I told him if he could get fenders and lights I would paint it and he did so we switched at a local boat launch. The trailer is solid with only minor pitting and dings. So I wire wheeled it, sanded it, cleaned it up, and painted it. I used Rustoleum Stop Rust Black Hammered paint. I didn't want a glossy finish and really liked how the hammered texture looked. It turned out great and looks pretty sharp. I also repacked the bearings which was a first for me but thanks to some vids I found on this site it really was pretty easy. It does have one tire thats weathered on a real nice rim and one tire that looks brand new on rusty rim, I didnt really understand that but I happened to find a tire and rim on sale at meijers for 35 bucks. Its a load star I think, I don't know if its a good tire but for 35 bucks tire/rim couldn't pass it up. I sent an email to Shorelandr and asked if they could send me some stickers or decals and they promptly responded saying they would send me the trailer decal package free of charge so when I get those put on it should look brand new. Ok sorry to write so much hopefully the pics make up for it. And a little tip if your gonna post a bunch of pics get them attached first then write your story lol yup this is the second time I have written this out because of a pic error.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank You. Now I get to start on the boat!


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 26, 2010)

The trailer does look brand new, great work =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work! it looks brand new. I used the hammered finish in charcoal grey on my fenders and roller assembly. It is a great finish. I wish I had used it on the whole trailer


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it. It was alot of fun and I can't help but keep checking craigslist boat section for a good deal on another trailer to restore but I gotta do the boat first!


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres the boat on the trailer. Tracker Sportsman, Polaris Sportsman, and a Sportsman's best friend "Bear"


----------



## moberg12 (Aug 23, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Heres the boat on the trailer. Tracker Sportsman, Polaris Sportsman, and a Sportsman's best friend "Bear"



That is a gorgeous chessie!! You can see mine in my avatar!! her name is Savannah. Also nice work on the trailer.


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. I love him. He is a brute and a sweetheart.


----------

